
Elon Musk to unveil a ‘solar roof’ product to revolutionise the roof industry - squiggy22
http://blog.propertypal.com/elon-musk-unveil-solar-roof-product-revolutionise-roof-industry/
======
chmaynard
I'd like to see Elon Musk cut back on his public speaking and focus on his CEO
responsibilities. Speaking as a shareholder and a potential customer, I really
want Tesla to mass produce the Model 3 next year as promised. Everything else
needs to be placed on the back burner for now, including new PV solar
projects.

